# Lamb casserole with butterbeans



## Ishbel (Dec 14, 2004)

1 large onion, chopped finely
a little sunflower oil (to sweat off the onions/carrots)
2 carrots, chopped
2 lb lamb shoulder, well trimmed and cut into large cubes
small quantity of seasoned flour
150 ml lamb or beef stock
2 x 14 oz tin of chopped tomatoes
2 x 14 oz tin of butterbeans (well drained and rinsed)
Bouquet garni
Salt, freshly ground black pepper, to taste
Parsley (to serve)

Preheat oven to Gas mark 3/325F.

Heat small amount of oil in a frying pan.  Add the onion and sweat for ten minutes or so, add carrots and cook until they begin to soften.  Transfer to a casserole dish (with a tight lid)

Toss the lamb in the seasoned flour and then brown (in small batches) on all sides.  Transfer to the cassserole.  De-glaze the pan with a little water and add to the casserole.

Add the butterbeans and tomatoes to the casserole, stir and season with a little salt and pepper.  Add the bouquet garni.  Put lid on the casserole.

Put the casserole in the oven and cook for one and half hours.  Remove the bouquet garni.

Sprinkle with chopped parsley and serve with green vegetables.


Recipe from Leith's Cookery School, London.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 14, 2004)

Ishbel: did you try this?  Sounds very healthy.  Thanks


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 14, 2004)

Yes, I've made it a few times.  But then, I like butterbeans!    8)


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 14, 2004)

Aren't you something?  What brand did you get?  Maybe ones we get aren't as good as what you have?  Has a lot to do with it.  Do you remember the brand?  Don't you hate when people want to know so many details?  But truly makes difference.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 14, 2004)

Okay, where do you get lamb stock?  I have to take the beef.  You must have access to more choice than we do.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 15, 2004)

I've always got stock in the freezer!  But we can buy ready made stock many varieties, fish, beef, chicken, lamb and vegetable, from the chillers in any supermarket - it comes in what looks like large Starbucks take-away cups!

The butterbeans are the 'own-brand' from my local supermarket  8)


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 15, 2004)

I want to try this recipe maybe next week.  Go to the store only once week which I try to do so I won't spend extra for something I don't need.  I do go over recipes and will get then.  You sound like you got things well organized which I never seem to have.  Thanks for info.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Nov 28, 2006)

I love lamb and I adore butter beans. Have to give this a try.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 28, 2006)

It's a tasty winter casserole, Snoops.


----------

